# CleanDetail - Swirly Range Rover Revere Enhancement & Protection



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Paint Enhancement Detail


*

Here we have a 2010 Range Rover Revere that I had the pleasure to work on. The Van was packed and I spend the day in North Yorkshire. The vehicle was described as in not bad condition, so on that an Enhancement detail was arranged and I came to do the job.

Here is the vehicle on arrival, plates removed.

IMG_5705 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5707 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5708 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5710 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5711 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

First Job was a Citrus Pre-wash & Rinse. Then a Foam off with AM Details Snow Foam through the Autobrite Direct Lance. 

IMG_5712 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

While the foam was left to dell, the wheels were cleaned using Swissvax wheel brush, Wheel Woolies and Autosmart Smart Wheels.

IMG_5714 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once that was done, it was a 2 bucket method wash, rinse, iron-x & Tardis then rinsed and brought inside for a clay bar. Before claying was done, it was dried off and these photos were taken.

IMG_5717 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5718 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5719 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Almost every panel was that bad. Real bad. So, on with the claying, using Autoglyms clay and Meguiars Last touch.

IMG_5721 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once that was done more inspection photos were taken.

IMG_5723 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5724 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5726 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5761 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Knowing what I had to contend with, and the time I had it was time to get a move on. Here is the first 50/50 on the N/S door. 

IMG_5728 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5731 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

At this point it was not refined and was after the first cut.

IMG_5732 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Happy with that result for an Enhancement, other panels were started.
Rear Door before:

IMG_5741 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Rear Door after (not refined)

IMG_5744 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Rear Wing Before:

IMG_5745 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Rear wing after (not refined)

IMG_5747 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Here is the bonnet before:

IMG_5751 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Bonnet 50/50

IMG_5755 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5757 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5759 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

At this point the camera was left for a while and work was on to ensure it was finished in a day as agreed. Once the machine combo was done (2 stage machine) it was time for a sealant. This time I used Wolfs Body Wrap then waxed over for extra depth and gloss with Swissvax Shield. Tyres were dressed with Bears Factory tyre dressing, Wheels were cleaned and sealed with Zaino Z8 as they were going to be removed by the owner shortly for a clean. Windows sealed with Autobrite Repel and cleaned with AM Details window cleaner.

Here is the result!


IMG_5774 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5775 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5779 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5781 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5784 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5787 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5789 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5792 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_5794 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And here are some photos of it outside, taken by the owner:



















I have to say, was a challenge and in fact one of the worst swirled range rovers I've done , but love a challenge so this was no issue :buffer:

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​​


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great transformation for an Enhancement Nick!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great transformation for an Enhancement Nick!


Cheers Russ, its all about the right combos! IPA was used to, to ensure no filling. :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work. You have brought up the paintwork to a lovely glossy finish all in a day. Impressive.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice turnaround!!! great job


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Cracking job, and some nice toys in the garage too!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic turnaround


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry nick quick question. to get some of the deeper defects out are they looking at wet sanding?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> sorry nick quick question. to get some of the deeper defects out are they looking at wet sanding?


Something like a correction should remove most, but personally i'd like to wet sand it as its the most effective way, also removes orange peel so its better for all sides.

I finished this about 8.30pm, So it was a 12 hour day. :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

What polish and pad combo did you use mate? My 2003 vogue is similar to this! 

Great transformation though and puts hope in my head that mine can be sorted!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For me, that looks the bo%%ocks, and now has the finish it deserves.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks spot on Nick! How did you find the paint to work with? I've done a few black Land Rover/Range Rovers for friends/family and the paint always seems really nice to work with!

Massive improvement, great job!

Jon


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Something like a correction should remove most, but personally i'd like to wet sand it as its the most effective way, also removes orange peel so its better for all sides.
> 
> I finished this about 8.30pm, So it was a 12 hour day. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers bud!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

josh williams said:


> What polish and pad combo did you use mate? My 2003 vogue is similar to this!
> 
> Great transformation though and puts hope in my head that mine can be sorted!


Thanks buddy, I Mix compounds, but i keep which ones to myself, for obvious reasons. If you want a quote though, give me a call :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Looks spot on Nick! How did you find the paint to work with? I've done a few black Land Rover/Range Rovers for friends/family and the paint always seems really nice to work with!
> 
> Massive improvement, great job!
> 
> Jon


I love the paint, some are better than others and mark really easy as you can see. Nice to work with, not quite BMW Hard but not Jap soft.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks fantastic after your Work:thumb:
That Range Rover was in really bad condition, but now ists 
really nice:argie:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Job as ever Nick...:thumb:

However where do i get me some wheel Wookie's....

I would love a star wars themed set of wheel brushes...:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb Job......quite an achievement for 1 day and extremely hard work..nice write up too..:thumb:


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Not quite sure how the owner could let the paintwork get in such a state - let alone on a car of this value 

Lovely turnaround though mate... lovely wet look just how it should be! :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing turnover! just incredible deep black! 

btw nice porsche there too! Is it a 993 GT2?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

griff-91 said:


> Not quite sure how the owner could let the paintwork get in such a state - let alone on a car of this value
> 
> Lovely turnaround though mate... lovely wet look just how it should be! :thumb:


The owner had just bought it. It had spent most its life in and around London until its trip into Yorkshire.

As above though. Paints alive again 

ATB
Nick


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Thanks buddy, I Mix compounds, but i keep which ones to myself, for obvious reasons. If you want a quote though, give me a call :thumb:


Totally understandable that one mate, can't be letting your secrets out!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great work mate, mean looking motor.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The door and bonnet 50/50 shots clearly show your skill level :thumb:

Your secret blend of compounds is one that certainly should be manufactured and sold.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great turn around


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments chaps!

Makes all the hard work worth While.

ATB
Nick


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

what a turnaround brilliant detail


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome 50/50's there Nick!

So what would you have done more with the machine assuming a blank cheque (that's not an offer btw lol)

Just trying to understand the different terms ie enhancement etc. Full correction is the dogs I assume?

Great work,great truck


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! Such a beast of a car and now looking even better!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

rayner said:


> Awesome 50/50's there Nick!
> 
> So what would you have done more with the machine assuming a blank cheque (that's not an offer btw lol)
> 
> ...


Each vehicle is different so 100% correction is well, in a daily driver very hard to achieve, if at all. If money was no issue, i'd wet sand then machine back up.

Would rid 95%+ of the marks not though the paint and would remove orange peal etc.

My definition of an Enhancement is to get the best out the paint in a day. Using no fillers but then sealing & waxing to ensure depth, gloss and protection.

ATB
Nick


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning car, looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Or Nick thats not playing fair changing the wheel Wookie's to Wheel Woolie's now your just been mean keeping the Supplier to Yourself....:lol:

Still stunning work the Paint Finish you achieved is incredible...:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Again thank you for all the kind comments.

P.s. James, i did not change it..... 

ATB
Nick


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

quality!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CleanDetail said:


> Again thank you for all the kind comments.
> 
> P.s. James, i did not change it.....
> 
> ...


Yeah Right, I posted at 6pm time and then you altered the thread....Last edited by CleanDetail; 24-01-2013 at 09:25 PM. I can see i need to use QUOTE's in future before opening my keyboard....:lol:

Man i do so want some Wheel Wookies, think i will rename both my sets....:lol:

Keep up the good work Sir...:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Bet the owner was pleased , added a few ££££ to the value of it with the detail no doubt !


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats a beast of a Range, excellent work yet again :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------

